# First soil test - thoughts??



## theycallme_d (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey guys... This is my second full season of owning the law and just recently did my first soil test back in March. Not sure why Clemson didn't provide a recommendation but looking to the smart guys here for some insight.

I was considering doing a balanced 12-12-12 fert all season to address the low P and K but my concern is that come the end of the season, it won't have much of an impact on the levels.

Would it make more sense to throw down TSP and SOP? With my low CEC number I suppose I would apply twice a month at half of whatever the recommended rate is

Either way I go, I'd also consider doing applications of N-ext bio- stimulants pack.

I don't want to cheap out but also want to be smart with the spending.

Soil is clay based in the Charlotte area.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you can find local TSP and SOP at a decent price, go for it. SOP is nice in that you can feed it through the summer, and TSP will just take its sweet time to work itself into the soil profile. But you are severely deficient in it, as am I, even though the turf manages fairly well as is.

An alternative is to go with a starter Fert like 18-24-12. Its generally created with turf in mind (vs the big-box triple-10's, etc, used on gardens, plants..) and will have more slow-release nitrogen that can be applied over the course of the season. It will most likely have MOP as a K source so not ideal for summer use, but early/mid spring and again at overseed & fall apps, you should make good progress.

I have similar soil levels and I'm working on building up the nutrient levels for better soil health but that takes time no matter what. Foliar Sprays help supplement any deficiencies while the soil levels get built up. But all that said, I still have the best yard in the neighborhood so go figure.. grass may not be as picky after all.


----------



## theycallme_d (Jul 20, 2019)

@corneliani That's a good idea too. I hadn't thought about an 18-24-12. I searched for some last night and Lesco and Empro (from what I saw) are easily available.

I have a Ewing and SiteOne near me so I may take a trip and see what they have.

How long have you been working on your soil levels? I know it's a marathon and not a race but I can't wait to really see an improvement during/after this season.

Keep dominating that hood sir! :thumbup:


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's a good read on understanding those numbers and where you should be at. You'll need to know the testing method used to know ideal values for each nutrient, with soil type variations here and there (clay vs sand). 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=19628#p19628

I've been at it going on 3 years and the past couple years I've been more focused on soil. Its taken me 2 years to raise my P levels from 2#/A to about 8-10#/A today. Optimal numbers would be 50-100#/A! Soil only takes up so much nutrients at a time though so easy does it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://www.clemson.edu/extension/camm/manuals/publications/nutrient_management_for_south_carolina_ec476e.pdf

Mehlich 1


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

@theycallme_d please check this out on some advice and action plan. I was in a similar boat with P & K.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=25793


----------



## theycallme_d (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks @AvgHomeOwner... I do remember reading through and following along that thread. What'd you decide/plan on doing?


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

theycallme_d said:


> Thanks @AvgHomeOwner... I do remember reading through and following along that thread. What'd you decide/plan on doing?


@theycallme_d I happen to have a bag of 10-10-10 lying around from last fall. I will be starting with that. Then I bought TSP which am planning to apply at 2#/1k/month in May & June. Also in May and June I am planning to use 16-0-8. From July I will start using 16-4-8. I will probably test my soil again in fall.

I will also be applying CarbonPro G this year.


----------

